# Meet Sophie



## Mini Cooper S (May 4, 2022)

Last year we had to put down our two 15 year old Border Collies, Buddy in Febuary and Jenn his sister in November.  We weren't going to get another dog but found this little girl at the local Humane Society.  Her and her sister's owner had health problem and couldn't keep them.  We were told that they are purebred labs. We literally got her by just a few minutes, her sister got adopted while we looked at all the dogs.  Two girls were looking at her in her kennel so we went to the front desk and signed up to have someone show her to us, a couple of minutes later and the two girls showed up to do the same!  I guess it was meant to be. 

My wife wanted a year or two old dog about 40 / 50 pounds, we got a 2 month old that the vet said will be 70 / 80 pounds.  We have had her for two months now and couldn't be happier, she is such a sweetheart.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2022)

for the Border Collies and  for the new pup .


----------



## Just for fun (May 4, 2022)

Very Nice!  Good looking pup.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 4, 2022)

Sophie looks like a real sweetie!
Sorry you lost your 2 Border Collies. I know how that feels, but that pup is good medicine!


----------



## Eyerelief (May 4, 2022)

Once you have had a Lab, there is no going back. Beautiful pup!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 4, 2022)

She's a cutie alright. Good on you for adopting her. Mike


----------



## Dhal22 (May 4, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> Once you have had a Lab, there is no going back. Beautiful pup!




Agree,  other than I chose a non shedding version the most recent time (labradoodle).  Same eagerness to please,  friendliness,  fetching fanatic but very low shedding.


----------



## eugene13 (May 4, 2022)

When deciding what color Lab you want you must figure out where you want to see the hair, In the butter (black) or on the carpet (yellow) because you're going to have hair, Good luck with your pup, she looks like a sweetie.


----------



## woodchucker (May 5, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> Once you have had a Lab, there is no going back. Beautiful pup!


Or Border Collie, or German Sheppard, or mutt, or .... any medium to large dog.


----------



## woodchucker (May 5, 2022)

eugene13 said:


> When deciding what color Lab you want you must figure out where you want to see the hair, In the butter (black) or on the carpet (yellow) because you're going to have hair, Good luck with your pup, she looks like a sweetie.


I have a German Shedder, my wife vacuums and immediately needs to vacuum again.
But we would not trade him for anything.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 5, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I have a German Shedder, my wife vacuums and immediately needs to vacuum again.
> But we would not trade him for anything.


I'm with you Jeff , everything I own is for sale other than the dogs ............................I'de give them away !   You know I'm kidding , ours are part of the family .


----------



## markba633csi (May 5, 2022)

Labs are or were the most popular breed ever- I can attest, having had a black one


----------



## Jim F (May 5, 2022)

I have the dumbest Border Collie alive.......
That is what happens when you throw Pit into the mix,,,,,,


----------



## mickri (May 5, 2022)

We had a jet black half lab half golden retriever.  A long haired black lab.  I didn't notice much shedding except for the time my daughter gave Cannon a bath in the bathtub instead of outside.  What a mess.  We also had a half pug half chihuahua.  We weren't going to have a wimpy dog with a wimpy name.  So we named him Fang.  When he grew up his jaw was offset to one side with a fang sticking out.  Grew into his name.  I haven't had a dog since these two.  Living on a sailboat is not a good home for a dog.  When I moved back to land I took care of my elderly mother who was deathly afraid that a dog would cause her to trip and fall.  So no dog.  Now I am on the go so much that a dog does not fit in my life style.  My daughter lives  on a cattle ranch.  They have more cattle dogs than you can shake a stick at.  Get my dog fix when I visit her.


----------



## woodchucker (May 5, 2022)

even outside when I give my German Shedder a bath ( I did today first time since last summer)... there is fur all over the place. I am covered , the ground is covered, my hands are covered . it's a real FUR BALL.


----------



## Alcap (May 6, 2022)

She will give you so much joy . Here’s our 2 1/2 girl . She loves my grandson.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2022)

I put my 3 to work today and this is all I got out of them . Guess good workers are hard to find .


----------



## Mini Cooper S (May 7, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I put my 3 to work today and this is all I got out of them . Guess good workers are hard to find .



Looks like a productive day!


----------



## NCjeeper (May 7, 2022)

I finally wore him out.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 7, 2022)

This is where I find my help. Always ready to..................hide!


----------



## f350ca (May 7, 2022)

I honestly don't think at 7 months old you can wear Lucy out.



Greg


----------



## eugene13 (May 8, 2022)

OK, you've forced me to prove I have a dog, this is Marz at about 6 months and a year, mom gets to spoil him.  We conserve water by letting him pre-clean the plates.  He is Lab #7.


----------

